# Crows



## crow_hunter

Hello! I am new to this forum. I am from Manitoba, and am first and foremost a crow hunter. I have been hunting for about 3 years now (not including this year), and for as long as I can remember have been after crows. I hunt in the woods, either by calling them in with a hand call, stalking within range and shooting them with a .22 of the branches, or by setting up decoys and calling them in, and using my 12ga. 11-87. This year I put together a homemade e-caller (from radioshack), and will be trying it out soon, I can't wait to see how it works! I'm also going to try my .223 on crows this year. I still need to find a site with a calling sequence for crows that I can donwload onto my MP3 for my caller, anyone know of any sites (other than western rivers)?

Thanks! :sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Crow Hunter,

Go to www.gofoxpro and they sell crow calling sounds that you can download into an MP3 format. Get the "Hard Calling" crow calls.

Bob A.

P.S. All Predator Calls in Arizona also sells crow calls in MP3 format.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Go to all predator calls.com and look for the name Bob Aronsohn on the right hand side of the Home Page, click onto it and you will see the crow calling sounds.

Bob A.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Crow Hunter,

On the All Predator Calls Home Page the hard calls are listed under "Run & Gun" crow calls, those are the ones you want!

Bob A.


----------



## bigbuck144

why would you use a .223 on crows ? thats like a groundhog to a deer gun.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Big Buck,

A .223 cal. on crows, why not, it's a fine cal. Lots of fellas who shoot prairie dogs use the .223 and the .222 cal. on dogs. The .220 swift is an old classic but uses to much powder for high volume dog hunting. Why would you think the .223 is to much gun for crows?

Bob A.


----------



## bigbuck144

i think that not fair because theyd all be dead because of it being a bullet.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Big Buck,

I'm quite puzzled by your logic, it's called rifle shooting and if your a rifleman a crow makes one fine target. How about using a shotgun on crows flying? Do you object to that because of all the shot in the shotshells? Think you can't miss em with all that shot? If you do feel it's still unfair I will just sell all my guns to keep you happy and just throw rocks at them, will that be ok with you? LOL.

Bob A.


----------



## bigbuck144

well thast my opionion and everyone has their own opionions. im fine with shotguns i just shot a crow today with a 12 guage.but dont you think a 223 is too big for a crow because its like a deer gun.but yeah that would be hard to hit.well im sorry if i made you mad.what else do you hunt for.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Big Buck,

No, you didn't make me mad at all fella.

The .223 cal. is very popular among varmint hunters because you can buy factory ammo pertty cheap. If you handload so much the better for accuracy. The .223, .222, .22-250 and .220 swift are all .22 cal. center fire rifles and they are designed for targets at long range such as prairie dogs, crows, jackrabbits and even coyotes. They all shoot bullets that weigh in at between 50 to 55 grains for the most part. Just because you can shoot coyotes with a .223 doesn't mean it's to much for crows because in the end we all want the same thing and that is to hit the animal or bird and not cripple it. When these bullets hit the mark they are designed to expand very quickly so as to pulverize the inside of the animal or bird so they don't know what hits them with a well placed shot.

It is far more lethal to get hit with a high speed projectile that expands quickly than if you were hit with a 900 grain bullet from a .60 cal. elephant gun! I'm talking thin skinned birds, animals or humans not thick skinned animals such as Rhino, Cape Buffalo or Elephant. If a human got hit with a 900 grain bullet and the bullet didn't hit any bone it would simply pass right through you and there would be less dammage because these bullets wouldn't expand. If you didn't bleed to death or die from the shock you would have better odds of survival being hit with the elephant gun!

So, to sum up here, there is no such thing as overkill.

Bob A.


----------



## bigbuck144

well it doesnt seem that bad now. so good luck getting them crows.


----------



## CREEMAN

Crowbusters should have some downloads for your caller 8)


----------



## MOGLEY

Where I live I have succesfully educated most of the crows. Its a rather small island so as the crows fly they talk among themselves very quickly! SO a lot of my scores are sniper style. So far I have used 17hmr.222,223, 204 and 243 all v-max loadsand I have to tell it is like hitting a feather pillow with a nine iron! Or should I put it another way......All these hits are "humane and instant". Crows are crows, dead is dead just as long as it is done safely.

Bob A,
Got your video. WOW!! Enjoyed them immensley. Thanks for sharing. You are a credit to the hunting community.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Mogley,

I'm glad you liked "The Art of Crow Hunting" it's in DVD now. Hey, I have a brand new production due out this month and it's called "Crow Shooting" and it's in DVD format. The first hunt is a flyway shoot in the timber where you have to snap shot the birds between the trees. There are two other morning hunts in prime feeding areas. No flyway shoots here, just a few at a time, but boy do the numbers add up. One shoot is over 300 and the other morning shoot is over 400 crows! You will also see how I set my blind up to get ready for the action.

It will be sold through Crow Busters at the CrowMart Store on that web page. This new production is in memory of my wife Gail who passed away from cancer two years ago, there never was a finer woman!

Best regards,

Bob


----------



## MOGLEY

Looking forward to the new dvd sure makes me wish I lived in a flyway!
Bob, I am Very sorry for your loss. Cancer is an aweful thing for anyone to endure. Faith in what lies ahead is the only real comfort. Words never really convey with adequate sincerity what others would like to save you from. Loss ultimatley is a personal thing we must find our way through. I wish you well.

I have not been to crowmart for sometime. I think now is about right!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Mogley,

Thank you for your kind words, I'm doing ok now but the first 6 months was very hard.

Wait till you see the wheat field full of dead crows on the 300 plus shoot where you can see em right where they have dropped. The soybean field hunt (400 plus) is another killer where the dead birds are very visible. Most people wouldn't believe it unless they actually saw it. Anyway it's a wonderful production and I know you will enjoy it very much.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## bigbuck144

dear bob im sorry to hear that. i hope it gets better as the time goes on.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Big Buck,

I think about Gail every day but I'm doing ok now. You just have to learn to live with it.

Talk to you soon.

Bob A.


----------



## bigbuck144

im glad youre doing ok...


----------



## alleyyooper

We do our crow hunting sniper style also. Have never shot a crow at less than 75 yards.
I like my 220 swift chambered Ruger 77 medium weight. My BIL used a Remington 788 chambered for the 22-250 with a bull barrel. My brother uses a winney 70 chambered for 243. when his 85gr. HPBT's hit a crow it is like a clay bird on a skeet feild just drifting feathers. 
We also use mouth calls to bring them from hearing distance to being able to see them. My BIL holds the record for distance shot at 391 yards paced. Normal range is 150 to 175 yards.
Those crows can see a long ways to so camo is important as well as decent cover to hide in.
For a while we were having them flare off when we were faceing the sun. Decided what the problem was is sun lite reflecting off my unshaded scope.

 Al


----------

